# Share your favorite knife



## Alexec (Jan 27, 2018)

This thread is about sharing our favorite knives!
Maybe is a knife you own and use.
Or a knife you own for a long time.
Or maybe a knife you always wanted and admire!
Whatever!

My favorite is this Yoshikane
http://www.epicedge.com/shopexd.asp?id=95216
Never owned it, never used it. Lets just say I always wanted it and couldnt afford it. And it looks great aswell.

Keep the thread alive!


----------



## K813zra (Jan 27, 2018)

Favorite! My favorite for Monday is my HD2, for Tuesday my Ginga, Wednesday my Takamura, Thursday my Tadatsuna, Friday my Yusuke, Saturday my Suisin and Sunday I guess gets my new KS.

Yeah, so I like lasers...

My favorite beater is my Misono Dragon. My favorite Euro knife is my K-sab. 

Now, if we start talking about pocket knives and belt knives I can come up with tons of other favorites. I am limiting this to gyutos at the moment. By I have a favorite petty and parking knife too as well as a favorite honesuki. God forbid the fact that I am about to make the leap into more refined single bevels (I only own Tojiro SB's atm.) and am pondering my first honyaki.

Heh, define favorite. If it is the one knife I could not live without, boy, that is a tough one. Probably my HD2.


----------



## inzite (Jan 27, 2018)

has to be my unicorn TF.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 27, 2018)

Man, that is a cool looking knife.


----------



## Danzo (Jan 27, 2018)

CCK cleaver. I just seem to always reach for it. Perhaps because it sits in a cleaver block alll by itself rather than on my magnet.


----------



## XooMG (Jan 27, 2018)

Yusuke 20cm, now a tall petty (41mm at heel).


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jan 27, 2018)

My currently favorite is a Mario Ingoglia gyuto honyaki 240mm W2: https://www.kitchenknifefora.com/th...-growth-natural-redwood-burl.4105/#post-56491 
High heeled, superb edge retention and it flies through everything.


----------



## Inonot (Jan 27, 2018)

Interesting topic.. "favorite" is probably my 270 shig kitaeji...but definately most used is my beater yoshikane 240 skd. Ive owned it forever. Holds its edge forever..dont need to baby it. actually. Its my favorite.. just hard to put that $150 knife over my honyakis and shigs.. but there it is


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 28, 2018)

When I joined my journey began. Shortly after I ordered a custom gyuto from a KKF-vendor. I thought this would be the one knife for me. We are almost 6 years later now and I have given up waiting for this one. I am not mad or angry at this maker as I didn't have to make a down payment and I see the positive side of it: the journey with other knives, makers, users... So I am happy where I am! Everything has a reason...

So, what is my favorite? It is so hard to tell. I want to try Maumasi, stereo.pete once sold a gorgeous Lisch, Ingoglia would be cool, Haburn, Catcheside, etc.

What I can say is that I reach for serial knives more often, knives that do not need to be babied... Drawer queens are nice, very nice, but they are expensive, and they need to be babied.... I like the Misono Dragon a lot and basically every Watanabe. Favorite? I don't care so much about the Misono, but the Watanabe Pro (KU) line is simple and sexy, so that would be it, Watanabe Pro (KU) 210 gyuto.






http://rs866.pbsrc.com/albums/ab223... Pro 210_zpsatbwdmnt.jpg?w=480&h=480&fit=clip


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 28, 2018)

"Favorite" depends for me, I guess it's like when people don't have a favorite child?

I never thought I'd have a drawer queen, but this Tsukasa Hinoura kitaeji gyuto is my favorite knife that I rarely use. It's a shirogami #2 core clad in iron and soft carbon steel damascus. The craftsmanship is amazing and it has great performance, but I don't relish having to eventually thin it and refinish the kasumi that is so beautiful now. 

Unlike a lot of Japanese knives where the blacksmith doesn't do the grind and final sharpening, Hinoura does all the work himself and finishes on natural stones. It's a beautiful piece of art to me but also a fabulous tool that deserves to be used as well. 

















Right now my favorite knife that I actually use is this 15N20 monosteel nakiri. I really love how easy it is to sharpen simple carbon steels, they get so crazy sharp with so little effort.












Favorite everyday beater is this crap old 1084 monosteel gyuto from when I barely had any idea w.t.f. I was doing. This is the knife I use the most often, probably 75% of the time. I think everybody needs a knife that they don't worry about whether they'll chip it and don't baby. This is actually about HRc 63 hardness but I've only ever gotten tiny microchips, nothing major. I've thought about adjusting the grind but too lazy. The ugly "finger choil" shape annoys me, unlike the Teruyasu Fujiwara versions which look elegant to me. But it's still my favorite knife to reach for daily.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 28, 2018)

People who say they do not have a favorite child are liars. :bigeek: Just wait till they get old and lose their mind, you will notice who the favorite is. 

That aside, that first knife is a very lovely one!


----------



## Sleep (Jan 28, 2018)

That Hinoura is unreal!!! 

My favourite at the moment is a Toyama K Tip.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 28, 2018)

I like the combo of the Toyama and the burnt chestnut.


----------



## Gregmega (Feb 4, 2018)

inzite said:


> has to be my unicorn TF.



Big shocker here[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## panda (Feb 4, 2018)

milkbaby, if you ever decide to rehandle that hinoura, can i please have dibs on the original? D-shape burnt chestnut gyuto size handle has been a bit of a unicorn for me. i would slap it on my mutsumi hinoura so it would be staying within the family  the rosewood handle it came with is fine, but i would enjoy burnt chestnut much more.


----------



## valgard (Feb 4, 2018)

Milk, that Hinoura is unreal!


----------



## inzite (Feb 4, 2018)

Gregmega said:


> Big shocker here[emoji23][emoji23]



TFTFTFTFTFTFTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fatboylim (Feb 4, 2018)

inzite said:


> has to be my unicorn TF.


Such a good mini cleaver size! Similar to the heckle 180 x 80mm!


----------



## Anton (Mar 26, 2018)

Mizuno Suminagashi Wa 240mm in blue 1, aka Ao Hagane DX 

This has just made a big splash in my rotation, not sure what it is about it but has climbed up to the top. I've moved away from heavy grinds/workhorses and I feel this is the sweet spot for me, elegance and effortless cuts but not delicate by any means. Haven not seen how sharp TF Denka stuff gets but I'll put some money on this one winning... irate1:


----------



## fatboylim (Mar 26, 2018)

Anton said:


> Mizuno Suminagashi Wa 240mm in blue 1, aka Ao Hagane DX
> 
> This has just made a big splash in my rotation, not sure what it is about it but has climbed up to the top. I've moved away from heavy grinds/workhorses and I feel this is the sweet spot for me, elegance and effortless cuts but not delicate by any means. Haven not seen how sharp TF Denka stuff gets but I'll put some money on this one winning... irate1:


Great knife choice and wish to try one myself. Based on the description above, you will like the Denka too. Definitely performs like a lazer with a nice heft with a western handle. Nothing like a thick/convex workhorse grind. Pure performance and stinky sharp. Make sure you get a good one!


----------



## Interapid101 (Mar 26, 2018)

My favorite knife that I own is not a kitchen knife (FWIW it's an Emerson custom Persian that I purchased from Ernie himself). For kitchen knives, my 240 mm Mac chef's series gyuto is the only knife that didn't disappoint me in some way. My best kitchen knife is a Watanabe nakiri, but it's not my favorite.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 26, 2018)

fatboylim said:


> Great knife choice and wish to try one myself. Based on the description above, you will like the Denka too...Make sure you get a good one!



This cracks me up...what are these things, like $800 for a 240 gyuto and you got a good chance of getting a clunker? And if I'm paying anyone for heat treatment, it'll be Watanabe.

I'm not too proud to say it...my current favorite is a Tanaka blue2 damascus...

That said, I'm currently waiting for my next Tilman which will likely be my newest go to.


----------



## Barmoley (Mar 26, 2018)

Yeah, I've been wondering about this too. I've never had a Denka, but from reading about them here, it seems like when you get a good one, it is excellent, but if you don't then you have to tweak it and mess with it a lot. I could understand it on a $150, maybe $200 knife. On something that is this expensive though.... I am hoping that it is an over dramatization and the "bad" ones are not that bad, just not as amazing as the good ones.

My go to at the moment is Catcheside O1 I got recently, partially because it is very good and partially because i got it recently:biggrin: Another favorite is sukenari YXR7, a very good, relatively inexpensive knife....


----------



## panda (Mar 26, 2018)

china you need to get yourself a mazaki


----------



## chinacats (Mar 26, 2018)

panda said:


> china you need to get yourself a mazaki



I will say that the ku version has been calling my name. May not be able to hold out much longer.


----------



## panda (Mar 26, 2018)

i wish i picked the ku version just cause of how badass that black nashiji looks. first time ever just the looks of a knife made me want one. but, it is a thicker knife and i'm not sure how i feel about that even if the grind is the same.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 26, 2018)

The more "3D" Ku finishes can also add some drag when cutting, or at least that is what I'm telling myself to keep me from ordering one.


----------



## Casaluz (Mar 26, 2018)

For me my favorite gyuto is a Tilman (first on the left) followed by Aritsugu A type (thrid from left) and Haburn (fifth from left)


----------



## fatboylim (Mar 27, 2018)

chinacats said:


> This cracks me up...what are these things, like $800 for a 240 gyuto and you got a good chance of getting a clunker? And if I'm paying anyone for heat treatment, it'll be Watanabe.
> 
> I'm not too proud to say it...my current favorite is a Tanaka blue2 damascus...
> 
> That said, I'm currently waiting for my next Tilman which will likely be my newest go to.


Ah the ignorant bliss of never tying a good Denka...

Cracks me up that such strong opinions exist from those that have not tried them. Such us the hype train. 

Equally, those that have tried poor ones I understand such strong sentiments.

I have an excellent one which more experienced collectors have tried. In their opinion it out performed 99% of their collection with over 100 knives both high end and a few lower end.

Also a fan of the Tanaka Blue 2 Damascus!


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 27, 2018)

fatboylim said:


> Ah the ignorant bliss of never tying a good Denka...
> 
> Cracks me up that such strong opinions exist from those that have not tried them. Such us the hype train.
> 
> ...



The issue is not that people disagree with you on the performance of 'a good Denka'. The issue is that even people who own them and love them readily admit that there are good and bad Denkas. That just shouldn't happen for a knife at that price point. It's just ridiculous when you're still playing a lottery at that price point...


----------



## chinacats (Mar 27, 2018)

Exactly...TF my ass...


----------



## fatboylim (Mar 27, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Exactly...TF my ass...


And back to that old record. 

If you like the Watanabe heat treatment, the Denka is better. And yes I have owned both.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 27, 2018)

And you'll continue to enjoy your tf and I'll continue to enjoy my old records...nothing wrong with that...but all the hype over tf causes people to buy them and be disappointed with a well heat treated knife that may suck

I'll add that when I recommend someone buy a Watanabe that I don't have to add 'make sure and get a good one' lol.

Cheers


----------



## fatboylim (Mar 27, 2018)

chinacats said:


> And you'll continue to enjoy your tf and I'll continue to enjoy my old records...nothing wrong with that...but all the hype over tf causes people to buy them and be disappointed with a well heat treated knife that may suck
> 
> I'll add that when I recommend someone buy a Watanabe that I don't have to add 'make sure and get a good one' lol.
> 
> Cheers


Best you never try one... You might need to retract everything said about them &#128514;

That said, you have already found great knives in Watanabe and Tanaka B#2... I really enjoy them too.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Mar 27, 2018)

Back way back when (c. 10 years ago), TF gyutos were known for being a) incredibly expensive relative to what else was out there (for newer members, I am talking about the era of $180 for a Takeda and not that much more for a Watanabe or Shigefusa) and b) having shocking fit and finish (only the Westerns were known at first). He also had the swordsmith backstory that many others lacked.

Fast forward ten years, and interestingly the price of a TF has barely increased at all, whereas the above (and just about any J-knives really) have increased markedly. Can probably add c) very inconsistent in terms of grind and geometry to the list. It's quite telling that many vendors who once carried them do not do so any more.

I thought my TF was okay. Certainly looked better than it performed.

In common with some other knives (e.g. Takeda AS, Masamoto KS), I think that their unique looks mean they will always attract "fans" in the way they do. The hype train is definitely slowing down from where it was a couple of years back.

In the interests of not totally derailing the thread, my favourite knife (very boring and not on-trend, and has not changed for years) is a Zensho-Yoshikane migaki gyuto in SKD-12. Simply excellent in all departments. Mine has one of Maksim's burnt chestnut handles, which is the best wa- handle i have ever used by a mile.


----------



## banjo1071 (Mar 27, 2018)

New triple-s-grind-cleavkiri in 1.2562, the newest supersteel!


----------



## Jville (Mar 27, 2018)

Mine is probably takayuki ginsan non damascus.


----------



## Jville (Mar 27, 2018)

banjo1071 said:


> New triple-s-grind-cleavkiri in 1.2562, the newest supersteel!



Id like to hear more about this one looks quite interesting!


----------



## swarth (Mar 27, 2018)

Let's keep the TF Denka hype down. I'm not done fleshing out my quiver.

Mine:


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Mar 27, 2018)

swarth said:


> Let's keep the TF Denka hype down. I'm not done fleshing out my quiver.
> 
> Mine:



210 or 240 Denka? Bolster looks different (squarer) compared to the current examples and looks more refined overall. Can you post a pic from other side? What are you using to get the edge looking that good?


----------



## swarth (Mar 27, 2018)

Corradobrit1 said:


> 210 or 240 Denka? Bolster looks different (squarer) compared to the current examples and looks more refined overall. Can you post a pic from other side? What are you using to get the edge looking that good?








I use the JKI Gesshin 6000.

These photos from Jon after repair. Not sure what he used...suspect the same.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Mar 27, 2018)

Looks like Jon did a nice job. How does it cut after the repair vs before? Thin behind the edge?


----------



## swarth (Mar 27, 2018)

The knife has been a cutter since day 1.


----------



## Ilia (Mar 29, 2018)

Many of them... Hattory KD is in the box next to Hiro Itoo...


----------



## Barmoley (Mar 29, 2018)

swarth said:


> The knife has been a cutter since day 1.



It seems like Denka are isually great cutters. Do they tend to chip, since they are so hard? The retention is reported to be amazing, but I am wondering about fragility of the edge.


----------



## Ragustoriches (Mar 29, 2018)

A favorite is so hard to say. I have many that I love so much. I have a Dalman 160mm petty that is just so awesome though. Cuts great, so nimble. I have to say if there is a perfect petty, this is it. I also have a 230mm comet that is pretty close to the perfect all around gyuto. That being said obviously I will never stop searching for another perfect knife!


----------

